# John Deere two disk plow tail wheel assembly.



## Robert Mull (Sep 15, 2003)

I have a JD two disk plow(three point hitch type.) I need the tail wheel assembly. Anyone have one of these?

Thanks,
Robert Mull,
Woodstock, Georgia


----------

